# aiptasia



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

I just put sand and rock in my tank on the weekend and yesterday when the sand storm cleared, I could see some small aptasia, today I have many many many of them. These things are like jack and the bean stalk, I look at them in the morning and by the time I get home from work they have doubled in size.

My question is this, how long do I need to wait before I can try throwing a couple of peppermint shrimp in there to see if they will clean them up? My tank reads 0ppm for ammonia and nitrites, if this were to remain the same by the weekend could I put a couple in the tank then or is it way too soon?


----------



## keiser (Nov 22, 2010)

You don't have to wait for the shrimp, you can get rid of them yourself, by injecting them with liquid calcium in a syringe. They die instantly.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Peppermint shrimp are hit or miss when it comes to aiptasia, and they often prefer the little ones. I would just inject them, like keiser said before they get too bad


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Aiptasia X (probably liquid calcium based) and it works immediately and greatly.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

either try injecting them now, although it only works if they are big enough or wait until the tank is cycled and add a few pep shrimp to compensate if one doesnt eat the pest. I just bought one and was lucky that it ate aiptaisa. However dont feed very much or very often so the shrimp doesnt fill up on food and not eat the aiptaisa.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> Peppermint shrimp are hit or miss when it comes to aiptasia, and they often prefer the little ones. I would just inject them, like keiser said before they get too bad


i agree with that, my peppermint shrimp never touched the aiptasia, you can also inject them with lemon juice or anything acidic

i like lemon juice because its easy to get from any grocery store


----------

